# An insane gaming rig ;)



## soumya (Feb 11, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this rig on the NVIDIA website and thought I would share it with you guys. Insane is not really the right word! 

Full Name: Jacob Freeman
Country: USA
City/State: Chino, California
Handle: jAkUp


Jacob’s rig is a never “complete” system as he constantly upgrades it, keeping up with the newest technologies available. His latest gaming system features three (3) GeForce 8800 Ultras as well as using a Single Stage Phase Change cooler, where idle temperatures are around -45c keeping it nice and chilly. Everything from power cables to wires were carefully thought out, with a 12 gauge power cable and line conditioner, Jacob doesn’t believe in the word overkill.

“I don't think a single component on this machine ever runs at stock clockspeeds with my CPU overclocked to 4.4GHz, 4GB of ram at 1GHz and 3 8800 Ultra's. 3DMark06 score = 21,266. Under full load the CPU runs at about -40c.”

What is the main reason for overclocking every component in your system? Gaming or simply because you can?
There are multiple reasons I do it, gaming and simply because I can are good reasons. Also, I like pushing it to the limit and maximizing my benchmark scores.

What made you install the third GPU? (Gaming? Performance? Movies?)
Being an enthusiast, I could not pass up the opportunity to install a third 8800 video card to my system. Definitely gaming at very high resolutions with high levels of Anti-aliasing/Anisotropic filtering was a good enough reason. 

In your opinion, what’s the major benefit of having 3 GPUs installed?
The main benefit is the ability to run the latest games at very high resolution with high levels of Anti-aliasing/Anisotropic filtering, for example, in Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare at 16x/16x I get 90 frames per second! That is simply unheard of with one or even two graphics cards. 

Do you consider yourself more of a hardcore gamer or hardware enthusiast, or both?
A little of both, but I actually probably fall more on the hardware enthusiast side, I like computer technology so likewise I always want the best.

Did you play any games over the Holiday break? If yes, which one and why?
Crysis and Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare multiplayer are my picks for this Holiday! I really enjoyed the Crysis single player campaign, and it takes decent advantage of that third GPU. In addition, I have been addicted to Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare multiplayer. 

What game would you recommend the SLI Community to buy in the next three months? Why?
My favorite games this year were Crysis and BioShock, I would say that these two titles are a must for any gamer! Crysis for its ground breaking graphics, and BioShock for its interesting setting and story; also any game that is a "spiritual successor" to System Shock, is a must play.

THE SPECS: 

Motherboard: EVGA nForce 680i SLI 
Graphics cards: (3) EVGA GeForce 8800 Ultra in SLI 
Case: Silverstone TJ07
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 1.2KW
RAM: 4GB (2 x G.Skill @ CL5 1GHz)
CPU: Intel QX6850 @ 4.4GHz
COOLING: Phase Change
HDDs: 150GB Raptor

*www.slizone.com/docs/IO/49462/rotm_december07_01_large.jpg

*www.slizone.com/docs/IO/49462/rotm_december07_02_large.jpg

*www.slizone.com/docs/IO/49462/rotm_december07_03_large.jpg

*www.slizone.com/docs/IO/49462/rotm_december07_04_large.jpg

*www.slizone.com/object/slizone_rotm_december07.html


----------



## iMav (Feb 11, 2008)

1 year from the day i start earning im getting my hands on the then insane cofig


----------



## chesss (Feb 11, 2008)

and for those unfortunate few of us who can't afford 3  gene processing units  I would suggest system shock 2


> HDDs: 150GB Raptor


 thats low!


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 11, 2008)

chesss said:


> thats low!



Thatz HDD with an "s".... and thtz a raptor... might be 4 or 6 stacked together in RAID....


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> Thatz HDD with an "s".... and thtz a raptor... might be 4 or 6 stacked together in RAID....



lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool Rig....Pity it gonna be outdated soon as 9800 GTX is just round the corner


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Cool Rig....Pity it gonna be outdated soon as 9800 GTX is just round the corner


*GTX bhool ja. think GX2.*


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 12, 2008)

well atleast i have that Gskill ram


----------



## eggman (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats massive for now.................but it'll soon be outdated........


----------



## Akshay (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats really an insane rig... but lets see how long it stays "insane"...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

Whoa!! Awesome rig.... Atleast for now...


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 16, 2008)

Have something quite similar but with two cards not three. Three cards are kinda pointless as one has to sacrifice the sound card which is simply not acceptable to me. Of course I run watercooling instead of phase change as the latter is not a 24x7 feasible solution.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 16, 2008)

KingPin took 3DMark06 beyond 30,000 with just two 8800 Ultras.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

^^What??
Who is "KingPin"? what was his config?


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 16, 2008)

KingPin is a group of overclockers who take 3DMark scores to new levels.
His config was
eVga 780i
QX9650
Some amount of ram i don't remember.
2x8800Ultras


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

His processor is more powerful than this guys... He is using Intel QX6850
How much has he OCed his procy?
Do you have any links to his site?


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 16, 2008)

Visit xtremesystems forum.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

^^Thanks


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 16, 2008)

*sigh* I can only dream abt such stuff now......



iMav said:


> 1 year from the day i start earning im getting my hands on the then insane cofig



+1


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 16, 2008)

No point in getting  hands on such a config as the processors will still be a bottleneck as shown on guru3d forums it runs Crysis at 1280x1024 with no AA@30Fps or close(DX10).
What a waste of money!!
and I would rather get a porshe and hit the highway if i wanna feel the speed.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 17, 2008)

*the truth!*



quadroplex780 said:


> What a waste of money!!


 +1


----------



## chesss (Feb 17, 2008)

> processors will still be a bottleneck


This processor will be a bottleneck??? 


> CPU: Intel QX6850 @ 4.4GHz



baap re!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 17, 2008)

chesss said:


> This processor will be a bottleneck???



AnandTech has shown that crysis is bottlenecked by both GPU and CPU.
TRI SLI is considered a waste of money because of the stupid scaling it gives as of now.


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 17, 2008)

Good Rig.


----------

